# /usr/ports/net/kdenetwork4 can not install



## mfaridi (Feb 5, 2009)

I want install /usr/ports/net/kdenetwork4 but I see this error 


```
===>  Installing for kdenetwork-4.1.4
===>   kdenetwork-4.1.4 depends on package: qca-ossl>=2.0.0.b3 - not found
===>    Verifying install for qca-ossl>=2.0.0.b3 in /usr/ports/security/qca-ossl
===>  Building for qca-ossl-2.0.0.b3
/usr/local/bin/qmake-qt4 -unix -o Makefile qca-ossl.pro
c++ -c -pipe -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wall -W -fPIC -DOSSL_097 -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_PLUGIN -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/freebsd-g++ -I. -I/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/local/include/qt4 -I/usr/local/include/QtCrypto -I. -I. -I/usr/local/include -o qca-ossl.o qca-ossl.cpp
qca-ossl.cpp: In function 'X509_EXTENSION* opensslQCAPlugin::new_subject_key_id(X509*)':
qca-ossl.cpp:330: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'
qca-ossl.cpp: In member function 'virtual QCA::Provider::Context* opensslProvider::createContext(const QString&)':
qca-ossl.cpp:6815: error: 'EVP_whirlpool' was not declared in this scope
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/qca-ossl/work/qca-ossl-2.0.0-beta3.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/qca-ossl.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/kdenetwork4.
Mostafa#
```

I do this with portmanger and portmaster but they can not install


----------



## mecano (Feb 5, 2009)

Your trouble should reside here 

```
qca-ossl.cpp:6815: error: 'EVP_whirlpool' was not declared in this scope
```

it is lacking an EVP_whirlpool (variable) declaration


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 7, 2009)

mecano said:
			
		

> Your trouble should reside here
> 
> ```
> qca-ossl.cpp:6815: error: 'EVP_whirlpool' was not declared in this scope
> ...



I install and denistall whirlpool but nothing happen again.


----------



## mecano (Feb 7, 2009)

It is more a problem with qca-ossl-2.0.0.b3 itself.
What the error said is that the variable EVP_whirpool was not defined anywhere and such can't be used. Typicaly variables are defined in .h source code header files.
If you know which value EVP_whirpool should have on your box you can look for a config.h and put it #define there.


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 7, 2009)

there is no another answer ?


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 11, 2009)

I have this problem again 
and I can not install kde 4.2 
what I must do 
I search google and can not find anything


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 11, 2009)

I find this link

http://www.mail-archive.com/kde-freebsd@kde.org/msg03671.html

in this link I see I can fix this problem with patch
but I do not know ,
I do not have experience with patch .


----------



## fonz (Feb 11, 2009)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> I see I can fix this problem with patch
> but I do not know , I do not have experience with patch .



Patch is fairly easy to use, see patch().
Basically, just download the file, place it in the right source dir (I don't know much about KDE but I guess you can figure that one out for yourself) and run `% patch < file` where _file_ is of course the name of the patch file.

Hope this helps,

Alphons


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 11, 2009)

So what is patch ?
I see only text file 
what format I must download ?


----------



## fonz (Feb 11, 2009)

I just had a quick look at the link you mentioned and the patch is in the message itself.

You need to copy-paste the lines of code given in that message (the paragraph with all the + and - lines) into a text file. That will be your patchfile and you can apply it with the patch command.

Good luck,

Alphons


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 11, 2009)

So what is patch ?
I see only text file 
what format I must download ?


----------



## adox (Feb 11, 2009)

@mfaridi> I had the same problem but i fix it with this patch -> http://4bit.ws/~dhn/patch-qca-ossl.cpp. 


```
cd /usr/ports/security/qca-ossl
mkdir files
cd files
fetch http://4bit.ws/~dhn/patch-qca-ossl.cpp
cd ..
make clean
make install
```

- Dennis


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 12, 2009)

this patch is make for make file or packages ?
for which one I must use it ?


----------



## fonz (Feb 12, 2009)

As far as I can tell, this appears to be a patch for the source (i.e. port, not binary package) of qca-ossl (whatever that may be, I guess it's something KDE needs).

So, you should run patch() in the directory containing the source code for qca-ossl, which is most likely /usr/ports/_something_/qca-ossl/work/ or a subdirectory thereof.

Alphons


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 14, 2009)

adox said:
			
		

> @mfaridi> I had the same problem but i fix it with this patch -> http://4bit.ws/~dhn/patch-qca-ossl.cpp.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



thanks 
I solve this problem with your guide but I make file directory and go this link 
http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-freebsd/2008-October/003994.html

and download attachment and rename it and put it file directory and run make install clean

All guys thanks 
help me to solve this problem


----------

